

Selenium:  Automated web app testing toolkit - iamelgringo
http://www.openqa.org/selenium/

======
danw
Out of interest who here uses Selenium or any other for of testing for the
client side of web apps, such as JSUnit?

~~~
markerdmann
At my company we use it to test a .NET web app written in C# and using the
ExtJS framework. It's a very useful tool.

------
andrewf
Someone at my workplace has been throwing together some tests with Watir
recently and overall things look good, but we're yet to take it past the
experiment-on-his-desktop stage.

